# exotic hardwood suppliers



## suprasport (21 Mar 2007)

hi, i am after interesting, different and rare woods for a few projects i am doing, such as macassar ebony, rosewood (sonokeleng) acaicia, laburnum, bocote, mgurue, spalted beech (not rare as such but seemingly hard to find) etc. etc.

The problem is there is no supplier near me that i can find in chesterfield, apart from craft supplies that only sell small pieces for turning, so it will have to be mail order. I need them to be at least 12" x 3" thickness doesnt matter. 

At the moment i am trying http://www.goodtimber.com/good_timber_index.htm and http://www.exotichardwoods.co.uk/ but before i place any orders i wondered if anyone knows anywhere else i can try or if you have used either of these companies ? Or even if there is anywhere near me that i dont know of.
i have ordered a few very nice pieces from http://www.workshopheaven.com and looking forward to delivery of these.  cheers Mathew :wink:


----------



## Roger (21 Mar 2007)

If you want to drive a little way depending where you are - John Boddy at Boroughbridge would have most of your list - or call them first:

John Boddy


----------



## suprasport (21 Mar 2007)

its about a 160 mile round trip, but i am going that way next month so will definately be calling in. Sick of looking at all thsi wood on the internet and not in person


----------



## Alf (21 Mar 2007)

Paid a visit to Timberline last year and I think you could use them with every confidence, fwiw.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Serge (21 Mar 2007)

have used good timber, they are good chaps and have a great store of timbers


----------



## suprasport (21 Mar 2007)

thanks for the replies :wink: 

i have spoken to timberline and they are getting back to me with what they have suitable, and i am still waiting on good timber to call me back, we keep missing each other. 
But i may end up using both now i know you guys have used the as they have certain woods different from one another.


----------



## tauruss (22 Mar 2007)

Hi sport

I know this place is miles from you in South London but I visited them recently and felt like a kid in a candy store. A fairly small yard but well kitted out with friendly staff, (...he just got off his fork lift, came over and told me all about the wood and machinery, almost a guided tour!) Then there was the shop, I just wandered round touching different exotic wood and going ooh aah!

Looks like a good web site too. 

http://www.slhardwoods.co.uk/default.asp

Russ


----------



## suprasport (22 Mar 2007)

thanks for that, its not the sort of timbers i was after for this part, but i have been looking at them for oak, ash, and walnut. So i am pleased for the vote of confidence :wink:


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Mar 2007)

Hi Tauruss,
Welcome to the forum. I am afraid your link got caught by our Spaminator that affects new posters for a while - here is the link.
http://www.slhardwoods.co.uk/default.asp


----------



## PaulO (22 Mar 2007)

Alf":1m91y7ng said:


> Paid a visit to Timberline last year and I think you could use them with every confidence, fwiw.



In Oxford? So are all the comments on their website saying "not open to the public" untrue? Are they just trying to stop the average numptie asking for 1m of 2x4?


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Mar 2007)

I doubt Alf visited them in Oxford. Probably she went to Tonbridge where they are located :wink:


----------



## PaulO (22 Mar 2007)

waterhead37":1hpq9twp said:


> I doubt Alf visited them in Oxford. Probably she went to Tonbridge where they are located :wink:



Just realised I was getting confused with Timbmet :roll:


----------



## Pete W (22 Mar 2007)

Matthew,

One place I can recommend for Internet orders is Stiles and Bates

They have some of the woods you mention, including spalted beech, in spindle blanks, usually up to 12x3x3 and sometimes up to 4-inches square and 18-inches long.

Good, friendly service and I'm sure they'd be amenable to a phone call asking for something in particular.

Pete


----------



## suprasport (22 Mar 2007)

thats spot on Thanks, i will be giving them a call :wink:


----------



## suprasport (23 Mar 2007)

just ordered the following from Timberline seems a very helpful chap.

Olivewood
Zebrano
Macassar Ebony
Lignum Vitae
Purple Heart
Cocobolo
Concalo Alves
Sonokeleng rosewood
Banksia nuts (no idea what i will do with these but 3 for a fiver thought i would investigate :? ) 
so on Monday i am going to be like a kid with sweets. :lol: 
and with my purchase of Ancient Kauri, Australian Jarrah, madagascan Ebony, Coolibah, and Acacia from Workshopheaven i should be able to put together some nice peices.
Talent permitting or some very expensive firewood


----------



## woodbloke (23 Mar 2007)

Suprasport wrote:
......Banksia nuts (no idea what i will do with these but 3 for a fiver thought i would investigate

These are used for turning, but beware, you will need a *very* good dust mask when you're turning them - Rob


----------



## suprasport (23 Mar 2007)

thanks for the tip woodbloke. =D> 

I havent got a lathe hence the 'i dont know what i will do with them' but i will watch out for the dust when i do whatever it is i am going to do with them 

I am on a very steep learning curve at the mo and love to throw myself in at the deep end. pity im not a good swimmer really :lol: 

Oh! and dont even mention that slippery slope


----------



## suprasport (26 Mar 2007)

well it turned up, and i can certainly recommend timberline  

left to right
macassar ebony, cocobolo, purple heart, lignum vitae (verawood) , sonokleng rosewood, zebrano, olivewood on top.


----------

